# Zodiac?



## jeeptex (Jul 28, 2009)

Looking to buy a Zodiac or similar boat in t 10-12ft range for running baits and playing past the breakers. Anyone have a good place to start looking or info on what to look for? Would prefer a trailer, but can load in the bed of the truck as well and air up on the beach. Thanks!


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

You might want to talk to some other people who have tried doing the same thing before you invest the money. I know a few, and they've all given up on them.

If a kayak won't work for you a jet ski might be a better bet.


----------



## Greatwhite (Mar 28, 2011)

From what i have seen/heard , zodiacs are good in calm to light possibly even moderate surf. After that they are more a risk than anything. same with jet skis, in all honesty a kayak is THE go to tool for bait deployment in all water types.


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

Zodiacs = work and maintenance.....Kayak = load and go!

Before kayaks, Zodiacs were the best boat to use, but it seems that most on the upper coast used aluminum boats with 15 hp motots. They used to run their baits out in some really rough surf in them though! But dangerous as I capsized in one 200 yards out and had to turn it over to get air under it so I would have something to hold on to. I evenyually drifted in.


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

I've heard both good and bad things about zodiacs. I guess when you get one you'll have to let us know how you like it. 

A couple of years ago we were at High Island with the surf being somewhat moderate (2-3ft swells). We had some cheap pelican kayaks that seemed to do the job as far as bait deployment. On our way up the beach we saw this guy in his jon boat flip over trying to break through the surf. It was funny but we stopped and helped him gather his things from the surf. Snaped this pic when we left.


----------



## Sharkhunter (May 22, 2004)

http://houston.craigslist.org/boa/3597679055.html

Don't know a dang thing about them but here one is...


----------



## ceejkay (Jan 28, 2013)

it is true that with heavy surf zodiacs can be a bit of a hassle. ive been out in some shady weather in mine. the key is to keep everything strapped in, keep as much weight in the back as possible. ive never experienced it but ive been told they can be flipped. so if you did get one i would recommend you practice flipping it back over by yourself. for running baits out, a kayak would be your better bet.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

From personal experience,I would pass on the zodiac.Years ago,before Kayak's were popular, my buddy picked one up because we thought it would be easier than the old windsurf board that we used to take bait's out.About the third trip out a gust of wind flipped it just as he was going over the last set of breakers.The boat was upside down and the motor was running wide open for a few seconds till it filled full of water,he got tangled in the leader and almost drowned.I waded out and helped him get the boat and the gas tank that was drifting off.After that we went back to the old windsurf boards.Now 20+ years later we stick to the kayak's and ALLWAYS WEAR LIFE JACKET'S.


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

I've heard about people that use them without a problem. Some of the guys on EC use them. I have absolutely no experience. I think before I would try a Zodiak I would go with a jetski. You could just spend that money on a hobie outback. I've heard they are great for deploying baits since they have that mirage drive, as long as you can keep the line out of the drive.


----------



## Sharkhunter (May 22, 2004)

I fished with Sharkski for years and he used Jet skies and he always took two because one always would not start. A real pain to load as well. A good stable Yak is by fare the best option. I can see using a boat though if the weather was nice.


----------



## Greatwhite (Mar 28, 2011)

kayaks are also a "low impact" means of fishing. the way i see it, the less un natural noise and disturbance the better.


----------



## jeeptex (Jul 28, 2009)

Wow! Thanks for all the replies. I have a Scrambler XT that I have been using and have no complaints with. I have read about the trouble with rough surf in the Zodiacs and will always have a kayak around. Really just wanting something to change it up. I think it would be nice to motor out BTB rather than paddle sometimes as well. Thanks again for all the replies.


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

Get a Hobie kayak with mirage drive.


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

surfguy said:


> Get a Hobie kayak with mirage drive.


You can always get a Hobie PA with the Evolve electric drive.


----------



## bobbrown0311 (Sep 11, 2014)

Man I love the zodiacs I'd love to get my hands on an old surplus one to re live the glory days! I have seen a few for sale online with a Google search


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saltbranch (Apr 6, 2012)

I have a good friend that fished the beach for 20 plus years with a Zodiac and swears by them. HE swears by the Achilles 12' sport model with a 15hp. He has caught a ton of sharks over the years. I still have not dropped the cash for one yet, so I have no personal experience with one. I use a Malibu II Xl to run my baits out currently.
FYI...Not sure where you plan on fishing but on PINS you can not use a jet ski in the surf. The boat can not have a hard bottom.


----------

